# I think I'm seeing a difference in Lulu's behavior



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

You know how you just know when your baby is not right? That's how I have been with Lulu for the last couple of weeks which is what prompted the bloodwork and the other two threads I posted. Well, I think with the antibiotics and diet, she is turning a corner. She is not scratching nearly as much and not biting at herself like crazy at all. I don't know if that's because she was allergic to the venison ZP or if it had anything to do with her liver issue. She still scratches some but nothing like she was doing. Also, last night for the first time she slept all night under the covers peacefully like her old self, in her old spot. I am hopeful when we redo her bloodwork in a little over a week all will be well with our world again. Thank you all for caring about her! She means the world to me, and I just wanted to share her progress with you.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

This is great news! Thanks for putting a smile on my face!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yay!! So happy you are seeing progress!! Keep it up!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

That is good news....keep on improving Lulu....momma is worried about you !


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is good news. There is a difference in a dog who is feeling good from the inside out. There is not a better feeling for them-OR us!

Sure hope she continues to do great!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks you guys so much for your well wishes!! You are right, we sure do worry about them, and there is no better feeling than when our little ones are on the mend.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

That's great news!!! We worry so much for these little guys, when they're not ok it's like we can't function!! So happy for you and her! Hope she keeps doing well! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> That's great news!!! We worry so much for these little guys, when they're not ok it's like we can't function!! So happy for you and her! Hope she keeps doing well!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks so much! You are right. I have put hours lately into researching foods again, but you do what you need to for their well being. Can't wait for that little girl of yours to come home!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear Lulu is doing so well.  :cheer:


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I am so glad to hear that she. Feeling better and that you're seeing improvements. She's such a beautiful girl...I love her ears


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I am so glad to hear that she. Feeling better and that you're seeing improvements. She's such a beautiful girl...I love her ears


Thank you! We know her ears make her not desirable, but they are what we dearly love.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Ruby and I agree with Melissa. Those ears are great!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Thank you! We know her ears make her not desirable, but they are what we dearly love.


I love her ears!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lulu says thank you Ruby, Karen, and Ashley because those ears are just way too hard to hold up!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Tina, I'm happy to read about little Lulu's progress. Thank goodness!
So what are you feeding to her now?


----------

